

Calculate how much your site is worth  - caveman82
http://www.cwire.org/website-value-calculator/

======
mixmax
According to the tool on the site:

Google: $4552,092,873

Myspace: $302,159,931

facebook: $221,692,985

ycombinator: $88,266

My own site (which admittedly is just a static page) is valued at $58. Got
some work to do there...

------
tim2
I put in a site that has been making $1200+/month for the last two years and
it tells me that the site can make $20/month. Fail.

~~~
acangiano
Just out of curiosity, can you disclose which site is that?

------
t0pj
Bogus.

For a recursive twist I typed in cwire.org.

""" Your site is valued at: $4,906

Your site could sell text link advertisements at a rate of approximately
$0/Link/Month.

If you sell eight links, you could earn approximately $0/Month selling text
links on your site.

Your site could earn approximately $135/Month through affiliate marketing".

Your site could earn approximately $0/Month through independent advertising
arrangements specific to your site's niche. """

------
caveman82
This tool is definitely crude (a newly created site is worth at least $50) but
gives a good perspective on the factors one might use to interpret a site's
value.

------
dkokelley
Paulgraham.com - $29,889

I certainly think that the information there is a bit more valuable, though
I'm also pretty sure that it doesn't make the $829/month that it could.

------
Prrometheus
My user page on reddit is worth $66. There's a lot of people who hate me and
click on my profile to down-vote past comments. Attention advertisers!

------
thomasswift
sweet $359, any buyers? Now it's time to start filling out my executive
summary.

------
t0pj
recursive twist: cwire.org valued at $4,906 - which "could earn approximately
$135/Month through affiliate marketing"!

------
daniel-cussen
Google = 580,000,000. Fail.

------
DXL
"Your site could sell text link advertisements at a rate of approximately
$1,087,500/Link/Month.

If you sell eight links, you could earn approximately $8/Month selling text
links on your site."

Right...

